# Dan Wesson 445 SuperMag



## Mattu

My friend who has fallen under hard times is selling a Dan Wesson revolver he has for $500. This is a good price since I was with him the day he bought it for nearly a $1,000. I think it's the vf8 or vh8 model or something like that. I might buy it off of him even though I really shouldn't. All these guns have shrunk my wallet considerable, which is now paper thin. My question is can I safely and accurately fire 44 magnum out of the gun. I know I can't afford 445 supermag ammo!


----------



## jmeeder

Bud, don't do it! I have had one for years and it ain't a 44, it's a 45. Get you some dies and some Hornady XTP bullets....it's a bargain and you can always double your money on it!

JM


----------



## Susquash

Mattu,
I have owned a 445 Supermag for years and have carried it hunting in Alaska. I also reload for the 445 Supermag. The 445 Supermag is a* .44 caliber* handgun. It will safely shoot the .44 Special, .44 Remington Magnum and the 445 Supermag cartridges. The only difference between these cartridges is the length of the different cases and the power of the loads. All will chamber in the 445 Supermag. It is the same as shooting a .38 Special in a .357 Magnum. If you shoot a lot of .44 Specials or .44 Magnums just make sure you keep the cylinders scrubbed out as a ring of lead can build up in them.

The price of $500 is a good one. Just check out what they are running on the following auction sites. 
http://www.gunsamerica.com/ or
http://www.gunbroker.com Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## Mattu

Thanks Susquash. My friend has changed his mind since then and is no longer selling the gun. But if he changes his mind and puts back on the market I'll by it in a heart beat. Less than sixty rounds through it and most were reduced loads.


----------



## Susquash

Not a problem. I just could not let you get the incorrect info on this fine handgun. I wouldn't sell mine for $1,000. It is a real "Bear Insurance" policy for Alaska.


----------



## mukilteoman

Hello Susquash
You mentioned that you reload for the 445. What reloader do you use? Do you use .44 magnum dies or do you need special dies for the 445? I recently purchased an older version of the 445 supermag. It came with 3 boxes of the DW ammunition. I reload 44 mag for my M629 and would like to do the same for the 445. Thanks for the information.
[email protected]


----------



## Susquash

Mukilteoman,
You can use any press to load the .445 Supermag. I use a couple of different presses. I use my big old heavy duty Cougar and Hunter press and even the small little LEE C-type presses. You should be able to load it with whatever press you use for your .44 Magnum.

They make .445 Supermag dies but they are quite expensive. I use a .44 Magnum 3 die set. I think you can just back them off 1/10 of inch farther for the expander die and bullet seater/crimper die. Allthough I cheat a little, my brother is a machinist and made me a 1/10 inch stainless steel washer spacer I use under the expander die and the bullet seater/crimping die so I can leave them set for .44 Mags. Also a carbide sizer die is the only way to go if you hadn't figured that out yet.

I have the reloading info from Dan Wesson's old site for the .445 Supermag. If you can can't find .445 Supermag reloading data I can scan it and e-mail to you. Sierra also has .445 Supermag loading data in their Infinity 7 loading program. I think you will enjoy the .445 Supermag as it is quite a revolver. What is really nice is you can shoot .44 S&W Special, .44 Remington Magnum and .445 Supermag all out of the same gun. You just have to make sure you keep the cylinders scrubbed out well so you don't get a ring of built up lead when shooting the shorter .44 Specials and .44 Mags.

I was lucky enough to acquire 10 boxes of Dan Wesson factory ammo when I purchased my Supermag so I have plenty of brass. I think it is also still available from Starline brass.


----------



## mukilteoman

Susquash, You are most generous with your knowledge and I thank you very much. I've got a good ol' RCBS manual reloader and a Dillion 550B. I'll start with the RCBS. And I do use carbide resizing dies. Thanks for the sage advice. In your experience, what is the most accurate load for the 445 supermag? FYI, mine has an eight inch barrel. Again, thanks for the information.
Mukilteoman


----------

